# Manitoba Rabbit Hunting



## skabir666 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi,
Does anyone know a place where I can go for Rabbit hunting in manitoba.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

rabbit hunting up in canada? what....google it i guess why dont you just go out in the forest where you live and get some?


----------

